# Tennis (clubs and hitting partners)



## macky (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

I'll be moving to Dubai in just over a month and am hoping to join a tennis club where I can play regularly (two/three times a week). Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Also, I'm looking for hitting partners if anyones interested. FYI I'm a 25 year old male who currently plays club level tennis in the UK. My UK rating is 8.1 (not sure if that means anything to anyone).

Thanks a lot,

Mike


----------



## dbaechle (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I move to Dubai from the States this week; I am also looking for a tennis hitting partner for the same frequency. A 31 year-old, I am a decent player (though perhaps not to your standard...).

Please keep me posted when you arrive and if you find anything satisfactory re: tennis clubs/facilities in Dubai. I will do the same. Many thanks.


Cheers, Drew


----------



## macky (Jul 6, 2011)

dbaechle said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I move to Dubai from the States this week; I am also looking for a tennis hitting partner for the same frequency. A 31 year-old, I am a decent player (though perhaps not to your standard...).
> 
> ...


Hi Drew,

Good to hear from somebody who plays. I'm moving over to Dubai a week Wednesday. Let me know if you find any decent clubs before I arrive and maybe we can arrange to play in a couple of weeks if you're interested. I do know the aviation club has quite good facilities but depending on where you are living it's not the most of accessible places - it's quite near the airport!

I don't suppose you have a mobile number I can reach you on - otherwise we can just continue communicating via this site?

Good luck with the move,

Mike


----------



## wires (Jul 19, 2011)

hi

I am also moving to dubai in next two weeks, 23 years, have not played this year but looking for club to join for some social tennis

If you find something please post it.

Johan
(from South Africa)


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Hey,

I've moving over in a month or two, and I found this club via google Dubai United Expat Tennis but nobody here seems to know much about it. 

I'd be interested in playing once I arrive - I'm 31 but I've only been playing a year so I guess my level might not be up to yours. Still - please post if you find any decent clubs.

Cheers.


----------



## hamir (Aug 11, 2011)

dbaechle said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I move to Dubai from the States this week; I am also looking for a tennis hitting partner for the same frequency. A 31 year-old, I am a decent player (though perhaps not to your standard...).
> 
> ...


Hey drew I'd be glad to hit some ball evenings lemme knw wen u r here and we can play


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

macky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be moving to Dubai in just over a month and am hoping to join a tennis club where I can play regularly (two/three times a week). Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I would love to play if it is an indoor court. No way I am going out there into the largest sauba on earth to play tennis. Prefer doubles.


----------



## hamir (Aug 11, 2011)

macky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be moving to Dubai in just over a month and am hoping to join a tennis club where I can play regularly (two/three times a week). Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


hey mike, are u currently in dubai? if so then lets get together some day evening and play some tennis... i am from india and did play for a while there so lemme know


----------



## dbaechle (Aug 11, 2011)

hamir said:


> Hey drew I'd be glad to hit some ball evenings lemme knw wen u r here and we can play


Hamir, thanks for the note. I will definitely let you know when I arrive. Where do you live; do you recommend tennis facilities? (In terms of residence, I am most likely focused on Dubai Marina.)


~ Andrew


----------



## hamir (Aug 11, 2011)

dbaechle said:


> Hamir, thanks for the note. I will definitely let you know when I arrive. Where do you live; do you recommend tennis facilities? (In terms of residence, I am most likely focused on Dubai Marina.)
> 
> 
> ~ Andrew


hey i am put up at jlt across the marina... we can go play at one of the hotels on the beachfront those are the only ones i knw in ur area


----------



## armaaniiiii (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi,
I'm gonna stay in Dubai for about 3 weeks in December and I'm also looking for a tennis partner. I'm 23, male and I've been playing tennis more than 2 years in Iran.


----------



## geejayp (Nov 22, 2011)

*Tennis Dubai*



armaaniiiii said:


> Hi,
> I'm gonna stay in Dubai for about 3 weeks in December and I'm also looking for a tennis partner. I'm 23, male and I've been playing tennis more than 2 years in Iran.



Hi, i’m going to be in Dubai until 18 December. I’m staying in Dubai Marina - there’s a tennis club across the road from where my apartment is - let me know if you fancy a game of tennis.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

hamir said:


> hey i am put up at jlt across the marina... we can go play at one of the hotels on the beachfront those are the only ones i knw in ur area


Dubai British school hire their courts out. In Emirates Hills near to JLT/ Marina. Go through CF Tennis for lessons also


----------



## armaaniiiii (Nov 12, 2011)

*Way of contacting*



geejayp said:


> Hi, i’m going to be in Dubai until 18 December. I’m staying in Dubai Marina - there’s a tennis club across the road from where my apartment is - let me know if you fancy a game of tennis.


Dear Geejayp,
Let me know how can I contact you in a way that is more efficient. I will be in Dubai this Tuesday and I'm gonna be there until 16th of December. I think it will gonna be cool, if we can play there in Dubai. 
My e-mail address is "arman6006 @ yahoo . com". The Website doesn't let me post my e-mail and I don't know how can I send private messages here! I wrote it with lots of spaces. Please fix it and change it without any spaces before send me any e-mails. Thank you.
Please tell me your name and surname as well.
Looking forward


----------

